# Seiko Alba Aqua Gear Air Diver...Rare Model...



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

We don't see this model much, Seiko's sub-brand Aqua Gear line from 2008 I think. It is one hunk of metal and unusual case design. Kinetic and 200m. Equal to any Seiko regular dive watch in this category IMO...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Seiko do like their many different lines don't they :tongue_ss:

I don't know if that one does it for me...but then again I think they reached perfection with the 7002


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW...! It does look like it belongs in a sci-fi flick.


----------



## bugnbuz (Jan 13, 2010)

ItÂ´s a very nice watch!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

bugnbuz said:


> ItÂ´s a very nice watch!


Cheers! The design is certainly unusual but the build quality is on par with Seiko divers. Smooth 120 uni-directional bezel, top notch lume, detailed markers, 200m ISO rating, the Tuna model comes to mind when comparing, but this Alba has no shroud concept.


----------

